# Need Recommendation



## Finatic31 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi guys - coming into town this week with the family (Mar 16-20) Staying in Destin.



Can you guys recommend a guide that has a 27+ foot center console?



The marina is full of Sportfishers, but I just cant stand the slow boat to china routine.



Please send response to [email protected] as we are walking out the door right now!!!


----------

